# Exp Trip#5



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Sunday 2' 5sec. Looking to do the the same things as before. Deep water with electrics.


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry I can't go. Let me know about the next trip and I'll watch closer. Thanks, Earle


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

We got out Sunday and had a great trip. Chas, Chuck, Paul, George, Jeff, Brandon and Jami all were a bit chilled on the rides out and back but we did finally see the 70 degrees (would you belive 65?) that had been mentioned. 

Made a bunch of drops, most in deep water. Caught redfish, red snapper, red grouper, white snapper, scamp, long finned sea bass, tilefish, yellow edge grouper, yellow fin grouper, snowy grouper, mingos, lane snapper, almaco jack and some eels. Missed limiting out on grouper by one fish. Pics to follow. The new electric reels made reeling up from 350 to 400 a lot easier.


----------



## Gator (Feb 8, 2008)

Might could make it. Could you give me some details ? Cost, Where you leave from, equip needed, etc. Thanks, Mike


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *Gator (1/28/2009)*Might could make it. Could you give me some details ? Cost, Where you leave from, equip needed, etc. Thanks, Mike


Brandon runs out of OB but you missed out on this trip as it was this past Sunday

I'm sure Brandon may chime in here but from what I have experiencedjust keep an eye out for Brandon's Exp post and jump on the tripif you can...you'll be glad you did! I just P.M. Barndon whenhe post an upcoming trip and heprovides all the details..

Jimmy


----------



## Gator (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok, Thanks


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Pictures of the at the end of the trip:

Mess of fish after a great trip......










Mingos, long finned sea bass, and white snapper










Cleaning 










Brandon


----------

